# not sure if im in the right place



## 19191 (May 23, 2005)

i dont know if im in the right one, cuz im not sure if this is anxiety or GERD, or muscle spasms or something more serious which i doubt.. but sicne i had my gallbladder removed when i was 12, (19 now) the night in the hospital i experienced extreme pain that feels like gas build up first in the stomach, then moves up throught my chest, and trhoat and then becomes excruatiating thru my back and chest. it happens a few times a month, but hasnt happened for a while now, it lasts for like 20 mins or so on average. its a constant pain and usually gets more intense, and its all over my upperbody but i dont think in my arms. and i cant figure out hte reasons.. i lie down and try not to move, cuz its practically crippling, it also feels like i cant breathe.what is it? im worried it could be something serious although i believe its anxiety, cuz i have anxiety problems. but is it?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi jmw,I'm sorry you're having problems. I've never had my gallbladder removed, so I'm not sure what this is all about. It does sound like it could very well be gas, but I really can't say. It might be a good idea to see your dr. about it. If anything it would put your mind at ease to know what's causing this, and maybe you can find some relief as well.I hope things improve for you.(((HUGS)))Jeanne


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi JMW, It sounds like you have extreme spasms which can involve much of your GI tract.I suggest you try Heather`s(Tummy Tamers) Peppermint Oil capsules with ginger & fennel.Unfortunately gall bladder removal can cause irritation in some people by the fact that there is no longer a reservoir to release the bile as it is needed.So you an be left with something like a dripping tap.I believe the capsules will at the least reduce your symptoms.


----------



## 19191 (May 23, 2005)

k thanks guys







ya i have an appointment with a gI on the 30th, so hopefully ill get some answers and some solutions. thanks again


----------

